
Does Your Website Fit on a Floppy? - miiiiiike
https://fitonafloppy.website/
======
ktpsns
> 3G HSPA (~1.5Mbit/s): 8 seconds

1.5Mbit/sec is the theoretical maximum output of HSPA. That means people will
perceive _much_ less then that. And 3G is something which is still used by
people. My mobile phone falls back to 3G whenever there is no better
broadcasting signal. Many websites become unusable with slow mobile uplink.
That's a terrible state for the web.

~~~
trcarney
The theoretical maximum of HSPA is 7.2Mbit/sec not 1.5Mbit/sec.[0]

[0]: [https://kenstechtips.com/index.php/download-
speeds-2g-3g-and...](https://kenstechtips.com/index.php/download-
speeds-2g-3g-and-4g-actual-meaning)

------
lgats
[https://fitonafloppy.website/?website=fccid.io&https=true](https://fitonafloppy.website/?website=fccid.io&https=true)

------
r3dk1ng
I thought it meant the whole website at first. Looks like by website they mean
a single webpage and all of the files needed to display it though. (images,
css, scripts)

~~~
bbody
Yes and it ignores deferred/async files.

------
ivraatiems
This site crashes my iOS 13 Safari browser. When I enter a URL and tap "Go,"
it says "please enter a URL" once or twice, and then, crashes.

~~~
bbody
I can't seem to replicate it on iOS 13 Safari, does it fully crash your
browser or just the page stops working? Did you specify the protocol in the
URL?

I currently use HTML5's URL input, one bit of feedback I get is that it
shouldn't require protocol. I will look at changing it.

~~~
ivraatiems
I didn't specify the protocol. It did fully crash the app.

I'll play with it a little more.

~~~
bbody
If you have a chance can you test again? Also do you have the exact version of
iOS?

~~~
ivraatiems
It's iOS 13.1.3 on an iPhone SE.

As of this posting, no longer crashing for me when I input the same domain and
choose HTTPS.

Thanks!

Edit: Also working for HTTP.

------
Antoninus
Of course not, I used gatsby.

